# Rice Cake Thief



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

A friend of my moms brought over a pack of rice cakes for us. The white cheddar ones or whatever. They're low in carbs and all so i decided to give one a try. I broke off half of one to eat. I wasnt too crazy over it... 

Mystery kept staring at me so i gave him a small piece, not thinking he would actually eat it ya know lolz xD well he did. 

Not only did he eat the piece i gave him, but he decided he wanted more and when i wasnt paying attention i felt a tug from my hand and then saw Mystery jump off the sofa and run onto the carpet. I look down and the rest of my rice cake was gone xD Mystery had it by him just munching away on it like it was the best thing in the world. 

Even mom started laughing when she saw him eating it ^_^ She says forget his treats... we know what to use next time he gets out now xD he is quite content with himself now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So funny!! Look at him just munching away lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahaha that's even odder than Munch eating Mango! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well a nice cheese smell and flavor - yum. I have a cat that loves bread and carbs. I can't leave my bread on the counter or even in a cabinet that she can work her way in.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Too funny! The little thief!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! He just looks so happy too. 

If I have a potato chip in my hand, one of mine puts her paw on my hand and pulls it down to her mouth. Then she sits by me so she can scarf up any chip that falls on the floor.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's so funny. Lulu will sit next to my husband and stare at him if he has Kiri cheese spread. She is subliminally telling him "you want to give Lulu the spread" she gets a little every time on his finger.


----------



## jess23 (Jun 19, 2014)

Isn't it hilarious?? Jake is the same way with ritz cheese crackers. It's literally like the temptations commercial.. He'll do anything for them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

